
Type 3 digits followed by “ cases” in a search engine, get random Covid articles - briefcomment
This has been going around twitter for a bit now.  I think most three digit numbers return some random local news article.
======
mtgp1000
Probabilistically speaking, this isn't really surprising given the number of
locales, the number of reports, and the fact that there are only 1000
combinations of digits between 0 and 1000.

~~~
briefcomment
Probably true. Corona has been in the news for a long time now.

